# Turning into a crazy fish person...



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting to the point that I'm going to run out of surfaces to put fish soon! :lol:

Okay...maybe not quite. But I'm up to 6 bettas once my aquabid boys are paid for and shipped :-D . I couldn't wait to share them because I am so excited!! 





























It's pretty nerve-wracking to buy overseas...and especially this time of year. And HOLY is it expensive :| I can't believe I made the plunge into aquabid. It looks like my fish funds have been eaten up for a while haha...


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful fish! Welcome to the crazy fish person club! Everyone I know has put me in that club!


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait to get them  . Haha my family and friends are starting to put me into that club too.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are fantastic! I love them all but the first one is my favorite. I never bought a Betta off of that site....yet. LOL Yeah I see alot of pretty Bettas there and they do cost a pretty penny! I just may get one anyway sometime cause they are soooo tempting looking that great!


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

super beautiful!! I have not ventured into Aquabid, but when I do, friends beware.


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you!! This is my first Aquabid purchase, and I actually bought one more than I have room for...so I'm currently trying to figure out where to put yet ANOTHER tank. And my guppy  . He's in my divided 10 gallon, and I was thinking "Oh, I have tons of room...I'll put one in the other half of the 10"! Yeah, forgot about Mr. Guppyface in there. Idiot me.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

omg they are sooo beautiful. and wait till those 6 multiple to 10 lol i started with 1 then got another and another and now i have 10 and it's crazy lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you TRYING to make me jealous??!! Hhhmmm??!! Well it's working!!! Haha! They are just....there are no words!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I looked up the website on my iPod and a warning sign poped up!!! Somethin about them trying to get your personal or financial info


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, they are all BEAUTIFUL! I'm normally not a fan of Plakats but those ones are gorgeous! (Dumb question, how do you pronounce plakat? Is it plah-KAT?)


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

That first guy is beautiful but I have a soft spot for HMPK's. Congrats on your new babies!!


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww thanks everyone . I can't wait to get them. Apparently the transhipper receives shipments every month, so hopefully I will get them sometime this month. At least it will give me some time to set up my new tank and everything. I will post more pictures when I get them home


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow so jelly! I love plakats so much amazing fish! especially the first one


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Pronunciation is given as "pleh cot"


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats they are awe inspiring!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Beautiful Selections..Love em all, and Yea, Welcome to the Crazy Fish Person's club, we are all members, hahaha..lol..I am up to 6, and it all started with one..but how can ya not..when they all are sooo beautiful_


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Are they going to be breeders? Or gorgeous spoiled pets?


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

pleh cot! good thing i never said that word aloud to anyone. i was pronouncing it pla'-ket. plaket rhyming with jacket


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol I was always pronouncing it like "play-ket" ryhming with "make it". xD


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm glad someone pointed out the right pronunciation of 'plakat'...I've always pronounced it exactly as it reads : pla'-kat. 

I would love love love for them to be breeders, but alas I don't have the time or resources (and also the space) to raise the fry at this time!


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooh! That gold coloured one is AMAZING! HMPKs are my favourite!


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought I would share an update... 

Been emailing back and forth with the seller. I still haven't gotten a shipment date from him. Last we talked was just over a week ago and I was told that he had not gotten a shipment date from the transhipper in Canada. Which, I believe quite frankly, because I tried to figure out where to send shipment money to etc for transhipping after telling him I had ordered 3 fish from X seller. No response. Still. So....a little disappointed with how things are going. But I'm glad that the seller has been contacting me. It's too bad that this is the only legal way. I'm not even sure that there are other transhippers in Canada.


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

beautiful fish. goodluck with that. cant wait to see pics when you get them


----------

